# Sling 922 DVD shutting itself off & fan running full speed? ...



## speedmaster

We're on our second 922 DVR in about 18 months (first one just died, hard disk I think) and generally love it. But over the last week it's been acting odd.

Several times I've come into the room to see the DVR apaprently off, no lights whatsoever on the front panel lit up, and a _very_ loud whirring noise. It sounds like the fan is cranked-up all the way. No pressing of buttons on the DVR itself or the remote changes this. The only thing I can do is unplug it for a minute or two.

After that it's usually good for maybe 1/2 a day. Then it happens again. I wouldn't think it's overheating, there's plenty of airflow space around it on all sides, and it's in a very roomy cabinet off the floor with no doors.

Any ideas? My guess is it's toast? If it is dead, any chance Dish might upgrade me to a Hopper? We've been customers for about 15 years.

Thanks very much in advance,
Chris


----------



## jsk

It is either overheating or the temperature sensor thinks it is overheating. Does any part of it feel hot when this occurs?

It could be overheating due to internal problems if the ventilation is good. Either way, I would either see if a DiRT member will respond or call and ask for a new receiver (and why not ask about the Hopper?).


----------



## Rduce

speedmaster said:


> We're on our second 922 DVR in about 18 months (first one just died, hard disk I think) and generally love it. But over the last week it's been acting odd.
> 
> Several times I've come into the room to see the DVR apaprently off, no lights whatsoever on the front panel lit up, and a _very_ loud whirring noise. It sounds like the fan is cranked-up all the way. No pressing of buttons on the DVR itself or the remote changes this. The only thing I can do is unplug it for a minute or two.
> 
> After that it's usually good for maybe 1/2 a day. Then it happens again. I wouldn't think it's overheating, there's plenty of airflow space around it on all sides, and it's in a very roomy cabinet off the floor with no doors.
> 
> Any ideas? My guess is it's toast? If it is dead, any chance Dish might upgrade me to a Hopper? We've been customers for about 15 years.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance,
> Chris


You are lucky, I am on my 4th one in two months and just today it is beginning to act up. My second one was doing what you describe your's as doing. I am sure they will upgrade you for a price and a 2-year commitment.


----------



## gov

Unfamiliar with specifics on 922s, but could hard drive make a sound like the fan ??


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

speedmaster said:


> We're on our second 922 DVR in about 18 months (first one just died, hard disk I think) and generally love it. But over the last week it's been acting odd.
> 
> Several times I've come into the room to see the DVR apaprently off, no lights whatsoever on the front panel lit up, and a _very_ loud whirring noise. It sounds like the fan is cranked-up all the way. No pressing of buttons on the DVR itself or the remote changes this. The only thing I can do is unplug it for a minute or two.
> 
> After that it's usually good for maybe 1/2 a day. Then it happens again. I wouldn't think it's overheating, there's plenty of airflow space around it on all sides, and it's in a very roomy cabinet off the floor with no doors.
> 
> Any ideas? My guess is it's toast? If it is dead, any chance Dish might upgrade me to a Hopper? We've been customers for about 15 years.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance,
> Chris


Hi Chris, with the sound you're hearing it could be overheating. Is the DVR getting direct sunlight? Are there a lot of devices like a computer tower next to the 922?


----------



## P Smith

gov said:


> Unfamiliar with specifics on 922s, but could hard drive make a sound like the fan ??


perhaps you are using computers (desktops) while typing posts here 
HDDs using in DVR are the same as in desktops - listen to them ...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Did you receive any information about upgrading to the Hopper? If not, please PM me your account number and I can provide you information about an upgrade. Please let me know. Thanks.



speedmaster said:


> We're on our second 922 DVR in about 18 months (first one just died, hard disk I think) and generally love it. But over the last week it's been acting odd.
> 
> Several times I've come into the room to see the DVR apaprently off, no lights whatsoever on the front panel lit up, and a _very_ loud whirring noise. It sounds like the fan is cranked-up all the way. No pressing of buttons on the DVR itself or the remote changes this. The only thing I can do is unplug it for a minute or two.
> 
> After that it's usually good for maybe 1/2 a day. Then it happens again. I wouldn't think it's overheating, there's plenty of airflow space around it on all sides, and it's in a very roomy cabinet off the floor with no doors.
> 
> Any ideas? My guess is it's toast? If it is dead, any chance Dish might upgrade me to a Hopper? We've been customers for about 15 years.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance,
> Chris


----------

